# Custom Status Bar



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Looking for something similar to this: http://vipitus.deviantart.com/#/d4aays3...
how do people make custom status bars?


----------



## monky_1 (Aug 26, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1189723

Here's a cyanogenmod 7 theme. Looks similar to the one you want. Its not transparent.

And to make a theme just GOOGLE it. Be specific.
"How to make a sense theme"
"How to make a CM7 theme'


----------



## Bimmer323 (Jul 25, 2011)

That would be a perfect theme if it didn't change the menu back to white.

Sent from my CM7 Mecha.....


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

Look for "stygian" on the market. Best theme. White or black you choose. But great. But only if your Rom AOSP has theme chooser in it like cm7 or OMFGB.

via OMFGBolt


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

Screenshot
This is the StyGian inverted black fade
Market links. ( I'm so nice )

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.stygianstudios.invertedblackfade

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.stygianstudios.blackfade


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

nativi said:


> Screenshot
> This is the StyGian inverted black fade
> Market links. ( I'm so nice )
> 
> ...


not bad still pretty close to all the other cm7 ones I am looking for something unique and clean, I actually found what I am looking for with the deuces theme though


----------

